# Primera del año



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Sacudiendo del polvo del foro.
Una foto de mi acompañante a la rodada inaugural del año 2015, leve de 8 ks en el Bosque de la Primavera, pura vereda.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow! Hola a todos !! De nuevo acá por el foro despues de casi 2 años de no postear por estos lares! Que bueno ver los mismos nombres !! Unnabrazo cálido desde Monterrey


----------



## Enrique Silva (May 25, 2015)

Hola, por donde ingresas con tu pero al bosque?

Tengo una perrita beagle, me han dicho que no la debo de soltar en campo por que siguen cualquier olor.... lo llevas con correa? O suelto.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Enrique Silva said:


> Hola, por donde ingresas con tu pero al bosque?
> 
> Tengo una perrita beagle, me han dicho que no la debo de soltar en campo por que siguen cualquier olor.... lo llevas con correa? O suelto.
> 
> Gracias y saludos


Por Los Robles, al final de Mariano Otero y desde la entrada hay letreros de no pasar con mascotas sin correa, de hecho no permiten el ingreso de perros al bosque, peero...
son de esas reglas que sinceramente no les veo razón, me explico, la idea de no dejar pasar perros es por no ahuyentar la fauna silvestre, si embargo hay ranchos y casas que tienen perros que deambulan a su antojo, de modo que cuando voy con el perro trato de mantenerlo dentro de los caminos anchos y muy poco por veredas.
En cuanto a soltarlo ó no, va a depender de que tanto control tengas sobre tu mascota, un Beagle es poco propenso a obedecer en cuanto encuentre rastro, lo cual es muy fácil por su excelente olfato y la abundancia de animales en el bosque, sobre todo ardillas, ya me ha tocado tener que corretear al mío en varias ocasiones, a pesar de que más ó menos lo controlo.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Enrique Silva said:


> Hola, por donde ingresas con tu pero al bosque?
> 
> Tengo una perrita beagle, me han dicho que no la debo de soltar en campo por que siguen cualquier olor.... lo llevas con correa? O suelto.
> 
> Gracias y saludos


¿Que pasó, ya llevaste a tu Beagle?


----------

